# Cloudy Tank



## Soccer4822 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello, I recently just restarted my ten gallon tank back up and its really cloudy. Sorta dirty looking. After a week with about 6 fish in there I changed half the water. Now it is still cloudy after the change. I have two tetras, two small orange fish, and two small catfish. What can i do!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

how long has the tank been set up, cloudy water is common in newly setup tanks. Did you cycle it or just throw in the fish? (not literally) what are these two small orange fish? what are these catfish? Most catfish wont fit into a 10gallon tank.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> how long has the tank been set up, cloudy water is common in newly setup tanks. Did you cycle it or just throw in the fish? (not literally) what are these two small orange fish? what are these catfish? Most catfish wont fit into a 10gallon tank.


agreed ^ all the information above is needed


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

is the cloudiness white or green


----------



## Soccer4822 (Aug 1, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> what is your substrate? (gravel, sand, etc) and do you have a filter in there? and how often do u feed them?


My substrate is gravel. And the cloudyness is usually white after I change the water. I can never get it to be clear and I don'tknow what its from.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

How long has the tank been set up? it could be cycling .


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Please reassure me and tell me you have a filter... right? Because if you don't - BINGO! You're heading for trouble!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

If its just set up could be a bacteria bloom...maybe?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

You should only be changing roughly 10 percent of the water while cycling. The cloudiness will go away. Changing more than 15 - 20% will keep the water cloudy. If it is a newly developed tank it most likely is a bacterial bloom, which is normal. It should clear up in less than a week if you're not changing too much water.


----------

